# Tayla Is Very Sick



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Seemed fine when I got home yesterday, but by dinner she wouldn't eat. My crazy dog that never settles down only moved from one spot to another and looks so pathetic. Tries to vomit, but her stomach is empty. Peed this morning but won't drink anything. We have an 8:30 vet appt. please pray it's just a bug and not an obstruction. I try to watch so carefully what she puts in her mouth. Last year at this same time Cheyenne did this. It's how we found out she had a brain tumor. Can't do another major crisis this year again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tayla, hoping you get great news from the Vet this morning. 

Will be thinking about you and your girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you and Tayla many prayers and good thoughts. How scary for you, especially this time of year. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many prayers, please stay positive, your girl will be fine.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry  I will keep you in my thoughts this morning. I often find myself reading your posts and thinking that Mosby and Tayla are cut from the same crazy cloth, so I understand how insanely worrying it is when your crazy kid out of no where seems sad and subdued. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hope it is just something she ate or a bug and nothing serious! Please keep us updated!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying everything will be fine..


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry about your rambunctious girl...I hope it will just be an easy fix...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope Tayla will be okay.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing your girl all the best and that it is just something minor, easily taken care of!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Keeping Tayla in our prayers that everything is ok


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Miss Tayla ate a rock. She is in surgery right now. Hopefully, there was not a lot of damage to her intestines and there will be no problem reconnecting them after the rock comes out. We knew she has always chewed on rocks and we have tons of those white river rocks for her to chew on. We have always been so diligent about checking her before she comes in so we know if she has one and we can trade her for it. Apparently she swallowed it prior to coming in yesterday so we will be doing some major back yard changes including taking her potty on a leash from now on until I can get as many of those rocks up as possible. Certainly an expensive mistake for Tayla's health and on our bank account.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Miss Tayla ate a rock. She is in surgery right now. Hopefully, there was not a lot of damage to her intestines and there will be no problem reconnecting them after the rock comes out. We knew she has always chewed on rocks and we have tons of those white river rocks for her to chew on. We have always been so diligent about checking her before she comes in so we know if she has one and we can trade her for it. Apparently she swallowed it prior to coming in yesterday so we will be doing some major back yard changes including taking her potty on a leash from now on until I can get as many of those rocks up as possible. Certainly an expensive mistake for Tayla's health and on our bank account.


On no! Sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry. I hope her surgery goes well and wish her a very speedy recovery. 

My thoughts are with you and her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tayla, I pray surgery goes well. It's so hard to keep everything away from them. There's never a good time for this but right at Christmas, terrible timing Tayla! ♥


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry about Tayla, I pray her surgery goes well. Our first Golden was always eating rocks, had us always on the lookout as to what he was up to. 
Let us know how she is doing. Give her HUGS & KISSES from NJ!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Praying for a quick surgery and a pain free and speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla*

Praying for surgery-I have confidence she will be o.k.
Please God, watch over her!

How old is Tayla?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope Tayla recovers quickly from the surgery. She's got youth and high spirits on her side.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no!! Sending good thoughts that Ms Tayla comes through surgery fine and has a swift recovery.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

awe, poor girl, thinking of you both, hope the vet goes well.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, no! Sending good thoughts that everything will go smoothly!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Tayla. Hope everything is ok after the surgery! Max likes rocks too--just took one away from him yesterday that he dug-up.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Fingers (and paws) crossed for Tayla. My parents dog, Cooper, had obstruction surgery three times. The vet said they were going to install a zipper. He's come through every time with flying colors (and a sore belly!).


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

Sending good thoughts please keep us posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bethmomoftwins (Dec 6, 2012)

hope she makes a speedy recovery from the surgery.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got a call from the vet's office. Tayla is out of surgery and waking up. I'll know more when I hear from our vet who did the surgery. Hopefully there will be no complications and she will be home in a few days.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess has had surgery x2 for obstructions, wishing Tayla a speedy recovery and sending our prayers.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry. I hope Tayla recovers quickly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of Tayla and you, hoping the surgery goes well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Surgery Update: Spoke to our vet who did the surgery. He said everything went well but he was glad we did it when we did. Her bowel was starting to swell and her pancreas was very swollen and enflamed. They put in a stomach tube and drained off 450 ml of fluid and gas from her stomach which could have caused bloat if left untreated. This just scares me so much because I questioned if I was overreacting this morning. Dogs do get sick and get better on a bland diet. I think God I’m over reactive. It saved her life in this case.


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

So happy to hear she will be ok!!! Great thinking on your part!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So glad to hear there is a good ending. My Tiki, as a youngster, loved to eat iris rhizomes and iris leaves. Well, it made her liver very sick. For a long time, she went out in the yard with a basket muzzle on!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Tayla is doing well! Will keep you all in our thoughts.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank the fur beings above! I'm so glad she's doing ok. 

*hugs* 

When she's awake and back at home, please give her a hug and a kiss from Bear and I.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my!! I'm glad you thought about getting her to the Vet Asap and didn't wait and see. Hope she is able to come home very soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the positive update. I am so glad you took her in quickly to have her evaluated. Sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow now that's intense. I'm so sorry that you are all going through this
It is scary. Well done for knowing your dog that well. It is a tough decision to make.
The hard part is that we cannot wrap them in cotton wool as much as we try.
We wish Tayla a super speedy recovery time and a very special Christmas - you deserve it!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how scary! so glad to hear she's okay.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear everything turned out so well and thank god you caught it in time.

I know how worry some this can be and how frustrating at the same time. My brothers setter is a rock eater and as careful as he is with him he's been in twice now to get rocks removed. The last time in the vet offered to put a zipper in. I don't mean to make light of this but a smile always helps.

Hoping for a speedy recovery and sending healing thoughts your way.

Pete


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about Tayla's ordeal. I hope she recovers quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just now reading this. I'm glad to hear tayla is doing better and good job calling the vet you never know with our dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a scary experience. I'm always of the mind better safe than sorry. SO glad you got her in to be seen. Praying for a quick and uneventful recovery. We also had to pick up all our decorative rocks in the back yard.... just not worth the risk.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Well that sucks! I'm glad it is something that is easily fixed though. Not a good time of year for extra monetary surprises though, is it?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla*

Thank God Tayla made it through surgery.
Maybe a muzzle would help her when she's goes out to make sure she can't swallow anything.l


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Tayla. Loki & I wish her a speedy recovery. Not great to happen at this time of year ...I was just lamenting over the $134 I handed over to vet yesterday, to treat Loki's first Hotspot on his throat. He is very into chewing on rocks too. He had two favourite spots to get them out of the ground, so my DH has put wire mesh over both areas & pinned down. Now he mooches around the garden seeing what he can spot, & sometimes carries a large bit of concrete he has discovered somewhere. Too big for him to swallow, but this morning I removed a stone from his mouth ...just the right size to cause a blockage ....small enough to swallow with a bit of effort, but too big to pass through. My vet said yesterday that a lot of his income comes from surgery for obstructions caused by stones.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to here that Tayla is out of surgery. Good call on your part to get her to the vet and sounds like good veterinary care as well.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad surgery went well. Now the hard part starts...keeping her from eating any other rocks. My friend's Lab was the same way, (I wrote about her on Bentley's ring eating thread). 

There was one time when they had to take her in and had to x-ray her again, (they had just been in a few months before because of her eating my friend's keys), she heard the vet laughing in the other room. She said she told her husband, "Wow, I hope that's not because of our dog". Well, it was. The vet came in holding the x-rays and tried so hard not to laugh. He lit them up and my friend saw money, rocks, another ring, another set of keys and what looked like one of her little girl's toys, (it was). :doh: The vet told her he's tempted to put a zipper in to make it easier next time. She didn't laugh but she did buy a muzzle. She made her wear it outside all the time and had to be super diligent in picking up everything in their house. 

So be really careful...once they start swallowing things, it can happen over and over. Some dogs are just vacuums...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope Tayla recovers quickly. Sorry to hear about her rock ordeal.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope Tayla recovers well! How scary!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...glad you acted so quickly! I hope she recovers very fast!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla*

Hope Taylo recovers fast and is home with you soon.

Khwit and Dwyllis had some good input here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breed-standard/124120-tayla-very-sick-5.html


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Hope Taylo recovers fast and is home with you soon.
> 
> Khwit and Dwyllis had some good input here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breed-standard/124120-tayla-very-sick-5.html


I'm off for the next two weeks and since we won't be practicing our tracking and nosework skills I will be working in the back yard to lessen our chances of this happening again.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Tayla a speedy recovery and no more rock eating.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Am just now reading this thread... Don't know how I missed it.

So glad you caught this in time. I really think its so important to dogs to have owners who know their dogs well and can tell when something is "off." Here's hoping Tayla recuperates quickly!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In a few weeks she will be herself again and this will be behind you. You are very fortunate this happened before the Christmas weekend.

Glad that you can be home with her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! I am just seeing this thread now. I'm so sorry you had to go through all this. What is it with our crazy rock-eating Goldens. Thankfully she had an attentive person looking after her who knew right away something was wrong. I hope she has an uneventful recovery. Sending you lots of good thoughts.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Bennett had urgery, twice, for obstructions. The first was a linear obstruction and he was near death by the time they recognized it. Nine month later, he ate a sock - the vet was quicker to refer him to the surgeon. Our guests weren't following our rules and he got one of their socks.
The surgeon, who also has a Golden, said that once an eater, always an eater. Most of the dogs have more than once surgery for eating non-edible objects. And I am telling you this because it may happen again - and you shouldn't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally found the thread.

Hope Tayla is feeling better soon. Casper started the same way last September. We were in a campground in Yosemite. We had never seen a dog so *sick.* We had to wait out the night in the campground and then so many vets were "too busy" to see him. (Yea, Mono Vet in Sonora!) Once we figured out it was not an obstruction (enteritis), I was sort of relieved that the xray didn't show assorted junk in his stomach. He picks up rocks all the time! Mostly just to throw them around and make me run after him. At least, I hope so.

I hope Tayla is feeling better soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of Tayla and you!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope Tayla has a quick recovery


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Tayla is recovering well. Wow what a scare. Tayla is lucky to have you watching out for her, that's for sure


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my dear! I pray that everything will work out for your Tayla.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Tayla. Hope she gets a quick recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla Update: sweet baby girl is home. Not happy about cone of shame, but I think she is too sleepy from exhausting ordeal to care. Probably different tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad she's home, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great news Tayla, nothing like home to recuperate. HUGS!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope she mends quickly. Is the recuperation time about two weeks, similar to a spay?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad she's home. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Hope she mends quickly. Is the recuperation time about two weeks, similar to a spay?


Restrictions are for 2 weeks so she should be fine after that. She is acting pretty normal tonight. Spent most of the day on crate rest. Out for an hour and in for a couple more with cone on if we weren't right there with eyes on her. Down for the night with cone in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm glad she is safely home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Tayla is doing well, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad she is home. Recovery is always a little easier in your own bed, with all the love of your people. Hope it is a speedy one.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you guys, sending prayers for full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla Update: sweet baby girl is home. Not happy about cone of shame, but I think she is too sleepy from exhausting ordeal to care. Probably different tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
When Remy had his splenectomy I couldn't bring myself to put him in the cone of shame. I put tshirts on him and tied a know at the base of his tail so they didn't gap. He was very good about the incision and never once did I catch him trying to lick - and you wouldn't believe the comments we got on walks! Everyone thought it was just too cute, what was really surprising is that most of those comments were from big tough men!

If Tayla is a good girl, you might want to try tshirts. Best of luck to all of you during her recovery.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

With Jess' two surgeries we never had to use a cone. The only thing that really bothered him was the area where they had shaved his front leg for the IV. Hope Tyla is doing Ok today. Is she on regular food?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a terrible scary thing to have happen. So glad you got Tayla right in for a diagnosis and treatment. I will pray for a speedy recovery for her. 
I also used T-shirts after Chance's heart surgery making the cone unnecessary. But I would try it while you can supervise to insure she leaves the incision alone.

p.s. Chance was in a cone last week due to a small surgery on his cheek. I was wishing I could use the t-shirt  but due to where the incision was, the cone was the only option. He scratched at it every "chance" he could.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

wow that is so scary! sending lots of good thoughts your way and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla's has been really good today and has only licked her leg where they put in the IV. She has been out and active all evening. She finally had her first after surgery poop at 10:15 tonight so I'm happy about that. She has only had the cone on in her crate today when we had to run some errands and overnight. She seems to be doing well on her diet of boiled chicken, rice and pumpkin. Regular food starts on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear she's on the mend!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like she's doing we'll. the first poop is always a celebration!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wondering how Tayla's doing?


----------

